# Alternative to Ammonium Nitrate?



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

So since all good things come with major strings attached...it's near impossible to find ammonium nitrate fertilizer because idiots use it to make bad things out of it ruining it for the rest of us.

I was looking around the Ewing website and come across this. It says it has 13.5% Nitrate Nitrogen and 13.5% Ammonical Nitrogen and it was "derived from Ammonium Nitrate and Dolomite".

So with this, what is the difference in this and Ammonium Nitrate (AN)? What is the pros/cons of this versus actual AN? Are the properties similar and is it a reasonable alternative?

https://www.ewingirrigation.com/pub/media/downloads/971/YaraBela%20Can-27%20Fertilizer%20Label.pdf


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok if your soil needs the alkalinity, Calcium and Magnesium. I use this. http://www.simplot.com/productImages/fullSized/FUSN-web-fullscale.jpg Ammonium Sulfate condensed with Ammonium Nitrate. Apparently, Ammonium Sulfate is a fire retardant. Can't get it to burn or detonate.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's the obvious, I am no chemist, in fact I have zero chemistry background at all....ok, that caveat out of the way...can you mix potassium nitrate and ammonium sulfate in(whatever ratio) and get the results you're seeking?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Alan said:


> Here's the obvious, I am no chemist, in fact I have zero chemistry background at all....ok, that caveat out of the way...can you mix potassium nitrate and ammonium sulfate in(whatever ratio) and get the results you're seeking?


I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. I currently have both😀


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I have both too. KNO3 is kind of expensive at $2.00 a pound(that's what I paid anyway)...ouch!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Allen Sorry, I'm a little behind you on what you mean? Are you talking about just mixing the two as a fertilizer source?

I originally asked the question as finding Ammonium Nitrate is impossible but it's also one of the best sources of N.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you truly want Ammonium Nitrate, it can be made by combining Calcium Nitrate with Ammonium Sulfate. The Calcium Sulfate formed will fall out of solution, leaving Ammonium Nitrate. 80 parts Ammonium Sulfate to 100 parts Calcium Nitrate.


----------

